

WiFi glitch in WWDC - xtacy
http://cnettv.cnet.com/steve-jobs-demo-fail/9742-1_53-50088649.html

======
ydant
It's pretty much the same thing that happened to Google at I/O, including the
same general solution and audience reaction... The real difference is Google
should have known better than to use wireless keyboards in that sort of
situation. I don't know that Apple had much choice with getting data to the
phone (unless there's a reverse tether option available that I'm not aware
of).

